# [v] PSP fat



## pucki123 (28. Januar 2009)

Würde hier meine PSP fat verkaufen. Sie is in nem guten zustand (paar kleine Kratzer).
Dazu gibts:
-GTA vice city stories
-Ladekabel
-2 GB Speicherkarte (Sandisk)

Auf der PSP ist die Firmware 5.00 M33-4 auf ihr laufen also alle custom Firmwares.
Die Spiele lassen sich auch vom Stick starten.

Gebote von euch.


----------



## pucki123 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: PSP fat*


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: PSP fat*



			
				pucki123 am 29.01.2009 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

>





fange ich mal an 15 €


----------



## pucki123 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: PSP fat*

So sie is schon weg..


kann geschlossen werden


----------

